# Sp101 holster



## MISSALOT (Jun 30, 2009)

I need to find a concealment holster for my ruger sp101 in 327 federal mag 3inch barrell.

Suggestion welcome.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

The SP101 has a ton of leather/kydex options. Just get online and look 'em over! I would love to hear a range report on that gun, as it is on my "allmost" gotta have list! I had a 3" .32 [email protected] Mag. and it was a sweet little trail gun. I am wondering about the recoil of the .327 and the cost/availability of ammo. Mods please excuse the drift, but this guy actually HAS a .327 Federal!
Eli :smt083


----------



## cowboy2 (Dec 12, 2009)

Almost all the gunstores like Midway or outfitters even e-bay have holsters for the Sp101.I have a Bianchi in the waste band,that I use a lot.I also got a nylon one off e-bay that is nice.I love the gun it shoots great.With 100 gr. bullets it has a little recoil to it but not like the SP101 357 has.I love both guns but the 327 holds one more shell. I like it because you can shoot 32 caliber for practise. The ammo is a little expensive about 26 dollars a box of 50. I have to look around to find ammo but I hear Federal has come out with brass I just havn't found anyone who has it yet but they all say they have an order in for it.


----------

